

We want your old T-shirts - mineo
http://blog.archive.org/2014/01/25/tshirt_cushions/

======
ChuckMcM
Heh, anyone that worked at Apple or SGI in the 90's could probably cover their
entire request :-) Friends there used to joke that first thing a project did
was design the t-shirt and print them, if it was a "cool" t-shirt, only then
could the engineering begin :-)

------
brianbreslin
My local goodwill has received hundreds of swag shirts from me over the years.
I like to think the local poor in Miami are benefiting from the dot com boom
at least indirectly.

~~~
marincounty
I have huge questions about Goodwill. 1. Why are your district managers paid
so much money? 2. Why don't you prosecute store managers who have stolen,
embezzled thousands of dollars? 3. I heard your Marin Store has fired at least
three managers(in 12 years)for theft. One was hired back? 4. Why don't you
tell prospective donators that their donated items won't stay at the donated
store? 5\. Why do you only keep convicts on for one year? 6. Why don't you
wash all donated clothes? Your employees are telling the public everything is
washed. 7. I really question your nonprofit, and just who benefits.

~~~
ctdonath
Inflammatory off-topic.

~~~
d23
Are we trying to suppress any critical sub-comments? I've never heard these
complaints, and it doesn't look as though it's the only thing the user is
posting. Seems interesting to me.

~~~
ctdonath
I rarely ever make such criticism, but that post seemed unusually detailed and
unusually disconnected for a tangent. The post is also directed at a "you" who
has nothing to do with this thread or source link. Fine as a dedicated thread
or relevant tangent, but this thread is about giving shirts to a museum and
he's listing prolific grievances with and directed to the leadership of an
unrelated charity.

------
BHSPitMonkey
And here I thought they were starting an archive of historical t-shirt
designs.

~~~
ctdonath
My reaction too.

I have some classics: "This Shirt Is A Munition / RSA in 4 lines of PERL",
"RSA It's Just An Algorithm", "DOOM II", "Matrix Special Effects Crew", "World
of Goo" (Shirt Got Game), and others. I know they're worth something both $$$
and history. Wish I knew how to find a buyer or museum.

------
3rd3
Isn’t T-shirt fabric too fragile for seat cushions?

~~~
SwellJoe
From the sound of it, it's not going to get a huge amount of use. Movie
nights, events, etc. And, they look easy to make. So, if they have a lot of
T-shirts, and if the interior foam holds up OK, they can just rewrap them in
new T-shirts as they wear out. I'm sure it'll be fine. Cotton is pretty
resilient. I have T-shirts that are more than ten years old and still mostly
intact.

------
jebus989
Given they're holding conferences etc. I imagine companies would be willing to
make a decent donation to the IA if they used their branded cushions? At the
very least I'm sure people like Mozilla and the Wikimedia Foundation would
send t-shirts.

~~~
vitno
woah. Getting (the awesome) Mozilla t-shirts is hard enough as is. It takes
_effort_ even when working there. :P

/me is sitting in my living room rocking a Rust T-shirt right now.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm currently wearing the Firefox shirt I got from donating $100 to the NYT ad
campaign. It's looking pretty rough...I guess it's been eight or nine years.
I've been meaning to order up a new one. It's always been a favorite.

------
voltagex_
If anyone wants to organise a bulk send from Australia, get in touch - I've
got a few shirts I could send over and the local LUG might, too.

------
city41
Cushions will help a little bit. But pews are simply awful for sitting in for
long periods of time no matter what.

~~~
jacobolus
Sitting for long periods of time is awful, no matter what.

This is why church services typically have people alternate between sitting,
standing, kneeling, etc.

------
joeblau
I just bagged up a ton of old t-shirts to donate. I'll have to stop by this
weekend and drop them off.

------
ecesena
Is there a calendar of the events? It could be an occasion to physically bring
T-shirts.

------
frankdenbow
We did a few clothing drive parties and had folks send us old startup swag to
give to goodwill (and a Jamaican orphanage). Can definitely contribute to this
also!

------
mokkol
Really cool! A pity that I live in Spain. I guess it is just the same price
sending as actual buying those tshirts in the states.

------
kimonos
Great idea!

